# Bottle calf update and questions



## Blue Sky (Aug 12, 2015)

Calves are now about 2 months old. They get 2 quarts of milk replacer twice a day morning /evening. Can they drink this from a bucket, like water, no nipples? Also in spite of having free choice hay and grass and a pound of creep cubes each per day they look thin. Increase replacer or creep?


----------



## LisaR (Aug 12, 2015)

You can increase the replacer but it would have to be in a third feeding, they can get diarrhea if they have too much at one time. I would increase the creep, I fed a calf starter grain with no issues with my calves. Also, you can train them to drink from a bucket, the farm I got our calves from use buckets and they all grow up healthy. I only used bottles, it was a pain and I broke a finger from the bull knocking the bottle up when I wasn't paying attention but to me, it seemed like the next best thing to mom but it's whatever is more convenient for you.


----------



## norseofcourse (Aug 12, 2015)

What breed are they?  Got any pictures?


----------



## Blue Sky (Aug 14, 2015)

Angus x Holstein. Getting a bit pushy. Any tips on halter training?


----------



## LisaR (Aug 14, 2015)

We got our Jerseys when they were to weeks old and how I halter trained my heifer and steer is I got a rope halter since they grow so fast I didn't waste money on a nice halter until they were bigger. I straddled them so they couldn't move that well, put the halter on, and I first just let them get used to it being on their head for a few days. I then tied them to a fence, this is so they learn to respect the halter since they can't pull the fence. Once they stopped fighting and just accepted the halter being on them, I then started walking them in their pen in case they got loose. I went slow and in short increments so they wouldn't get frustrated. Once out of their pen, I would walk them to the pasture or somewhere that they wanted to go and I would make them walk at my pace, I didn't want them learning that they could pull me or run with it on. 
Work slow and be patient, remember that they are still babies but the sooner you start to teach them the better, they get strong fast and you don't want them learning they are stronger than you.
Our steer is 2 years old now and we haven't worked with him much lately and he doesn't walk as well as he used to because he knows he can pull us around if he wants to and he does. Our heifer, which is also 2 years old, is still great at walking but she still has her moments.


----------



## LisaR (Aug 14, 2015)

Do you have any pictures of them? They might be thin just because they are growing so much. I'm trying to find pictures of mine when they were 2 months old.


----------



## LisaR (Aug 14, 2015)

Here they are at 2 months, I guess they aren't as thin as I remembered.


----------



## Blue Sky (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks for the halter info. Very helpful. One is doing better but I thought the other was lethargic. Heard some raspy breathing and thought pneumonia? I'm amazed at how quickly they can slip after what seemed like minimal symptoms. He got some medicated milk replacer, electrolytes and an old cure-all that my grandfather used, Guinness. After getting this in him he's much better. Hoping to get and keep him healthy.  I want to get them cut or banded soon.


----------



## Blue Sky (Aug 14, 2015)

Also nice pics thanks for sharing. And thanks to everyone for your replies. First bottle calves for me.


----------



## LisaR (Aug 14, 2015)

These were my first bottle calves too. I'm glad to hear he's doing better. Our steer got scours once when he was a baby but I started him on medicated milk replacer right away and it cleared up by the next day. They are so little, and without mom's milk, they go downhill fast if it's not addressed right away.

Good luck, it's a lot of work but it is worth it.


----------



## Vwinney (Mar 26, 2016)

Blue Sky said:


> Thanks for the halter info. Very helpful. One is doing better but I thought the other was lethargic. Heard some raspy breathing and thought pneumonia? I'm amazed at how quickly they can slip after what seemed like minimal symptoms. He got some medicated milk replacer, electrolytes and an old cure-all that my grandfather used, Guinness. After getting this in him he's much better. Hoping to get and keep him healthy.  I want to get them cut or banded soon.


Guinness   As in beer?


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 27, 2016)

Greetings @Vwinney and welcome to BYH. yup, as in beer. There's some other info of where a beer or two saved a sheep's life when nothing else was working...


----------

